# rendering bison tallow



## biker (Apr 22, 2013)

Hi all,

I'm new to the forum and had a rendering question. 

I have some bison tallow that I'd like to use for soap and was wondering what the best method for rendering the tallow?

I've looked online but there are many different methods to render tallow (crock-pot, oven, etc) and I don't know if one method over another is better (preferred) if it'll be used for soap?

Any help is appreciated and a list of the detailed steps (including temperatures, etc) to follow would be great!! A link to an online guide or video would also be terrific.

Also, is there a single homemade soap making book that most people would agree is the Bible for the topic?

Thanks in advance,
Biker


----------



## MullersLaneFarm (Jul 23, 2004)

Hey Biker,
Welcome to HomesteadingToday and soapmaking! They key in rending suet and fat into tallow is low and slow.

Harder tallows like beef & bison can be rendered using water. For hogs, I recommend NOT using water to render.

To get as much tallow from your suet or fat, grind it as fine as possible.


----------

